# Lethargic doeling with diarrhea



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 25, 2016)

We recently sold four of our goats. Two adult Myotonic does, and one of the does' twin doelings. Today the new owners texted us saying that one of the doelings is sick. They said she is lethargic, has diarrhea, and won't nurse on her mama anymore. They have given her some sort of antibiotic, and a probiotic I think. They are having to milk the doeling's dam and then feed her via syringe. 

I have no idea what is the matter with her, which is why I am asking y'all. What do you think? The doeling is about six weeks old.

Thank you...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 25, 2016)

How old was the doeling when you sold her? Did you give a cocci preventative before they left? Have they taken the does temp? Has a fecal been run?

Given her age, a coccidia bloom would be very likely. Hard to say for sure, have they contacted a vet? These little ones can go down very quickly.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 25, 2016)

@ 6 weeks coccidia would be the first thing I would suspect


----------



## TAH (Jun 25, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> @ 6 weeks coccidia would be the first thing I would suspect


x2


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 25, 2016)

We sold them when she was four weeks old. The only thing she got was a CD/T vaccine. The owners said they'd bring the doeling in to see the vet on Monday. But that will probably be too late, right? A fecal has not been done as far as I know. What would would they use to treat the doeling if she does has coccidiosis?


----------



## babsbag (Jun 25, 2016)

The quickest and easiest med to find will be Corid or Sulmet. Usually at TSC. 
Don't wait until Monday and if they raise or have any friends that raise chickens they might be able to get Corid from them, it is common with chicken owners. 

Di Methox is another one that might find, but can be harder to get.

A lot of people don't like Corid for goats because it can POSSIBLY cause a thiamine deficiency, but it is better to use Corid and take that chance than die from cocci.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 25, 2016)

I use Baycox (toltrazuirl). You can't get it locally though, it must be shipped in.

2nd choice is Di-methox. Tractor supply doesn't carry it here. Most other feed stores do carry it, but most are closed on Sunday.

Corid is a last choice, but if she is on her last leg it's better than nothing. 

Hard to say if the doeling will make it or not. Honestly, it's not looking good 
If you sell anymore kids, I would recommend running a fecal (if possible) and giving a preventive when they leave. Depending on the count, possibly sending another dose for them to give 10 days after they bring the goat home.

As long as the doeling doesn't have a temp, and she absolutely cannot be seen by a vet or treated for cocci, I would be giving her some B complex, Nutri-drench,and a small amount of an anti diarrheal. Hopefully that will be enough to keep her alive until Monday. Never give a molasses product if a goat has a temp.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 25, 2016)

Keep her on electrolytes to help her stay hydrated.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 25, 2016)

i have had great success with sulmet and it is easy to find.
I would not wait till Monday.
Are these people new to goats?
If possible I like to give probiotics before they leave the farm. Changes affect some animals more than others.
I don't like to medicate unless there is a reason but with baby goats cocci can come on fast and furious. I always have a sulmet supply on hand.
Not all diarrhea is cocci though.
Without knowing important things like is the kid running a temp or not and what the diarrhea is like.
Bright green, yellow, dark and foul smelling. These are all things that need to go into deciding how to treat.
But treatment must begin now. Little ones can fade fast.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 25, 2016)

Exactly! We are all guessing at this point. Without knowing the details it is really hard to have a definite answer. 

Knowing the temperature it very important. 
Somethings should never be given if the goat has a high temp.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 26, 2016)

@Goatgirl47 any update on the little doeling? 

Hoping she is still hanging in there


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 26, 2016)

alsea1 said:


> i have had great success with sulmet and it is easy to find.
> I would not wait till Monday.
> Are these people new to goats?
> If possible I like to give probiotics before they leave the farm. Changes affect some animals more than others.
> ...



No, these are not their first goats. They said that they've had Alpine goats before.

@Goat Whisperer, they told us this morning that the doeling is more perky. I hope she'll be alright!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 26, 2016)

Glad to hear she is doing a little better! What do they have her on? 

Are they still going to have a vet see her? 

Keep us updated!


----------



## TAH (Jun 26, 2016)

x2


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is what the owner said this morning: 

"She is doing a lot better. She is trying to milk off her momma again. The vet gave her an antibiotic, don't recall the name, and corid and we gave her some goat chow that the vet recommended and it has boosted her energy a lot."


----------



## TAH (Jun 29, 2016)

Hoping she makes a complete recovery.


----------



## Apaulsen2890 (Jun 29, 2016)

Glad to hear she's doing better! Do you know if her momma is letting her nurse?


----------

